# 5gal Shrimp Cube.



## JaM3z (Feb 26, 2009)

Just thought i would share some new pics from my shrimp cube, finally my glosso is starting to carpet after switching ferts and ive added a few plants and fish.

Current stock list is:
1x Betta
5x CRS
2x Otto's

Pics: http://imgur.com/a/h2OZc


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Do your Betta and Otto's have any problems getting along?


----------



## JaM3z (Feb 26, 2009)

DishyFishy said:


> Do your Betta and Otto's have any problems getting along?


None what so ever, i am more worried about him eating my shrimp however after 2 days he has not even made an effort to eat one.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh that's awesome.


----------



## JaM3z (Feb 26, 2009)

So this is 2 weeks of glosso growth.... Looks like it was definitely a fert issue as to why my glosso was not doing anything.

Just about to do a hefty trim and general tank maintenance so will post a pic after


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

May I ask where you got your drop checker?


----------



## JaM3z (Feb 26, 2009)

After the trim:












austin.b said:


> May I ask where you got your drop checker?


I bought it from my LFS however it is a "colombo flora-grow co2 indicator"


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks nice, but I'm not sure why'd you add a betta to a shrimp tank (?)
Also I think the Glosso looked better grown out, good luck!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks awesome man, looks really clean and I like the ground cover. Maybe you should get a little piece of cholla wood for the shrimp to hide in? Once that betta gets a taste for shrimp its going be a massacre unless they have some place to hide.


----------



## JaM3z (Feb 26, 2009)

So here is the tank after a few weeks, my glosso growth has exploded and unfortunately my Betta has had to be relocated as he did indeed get a taste for shrimp :-( i still think it was worth a go though to see if they got along but i guess the shrimplets where to tasty to resist.


----------



## Shrimpie (Jul 16, 2012)

It looks like the c02 is going to the surface of the water. That could be the problem.


----------



## JaM3z (Feb 26, 2009)

Shrimpie said:


> It looks like the c02 is going to the surface of the water. That could be the problem.


How would you recommend to diffuse it better? I thought about running it into my external filter but dont know if this would cause any problems with the impeller.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

The glosso looks good longer in your tank I like the look of it being wild .... Did you do that on purpose as appose to making it compact and shorter ?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Glosso height is a good indicator of light intensity in this case.


----------

